# Bombogenesis - East Coast 2018



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Going to get a decent sized snow storm on the east coast today-tomorrow. The news media already has it at Armageddon status. 

Local weather channels call it 'Bombogenesis' - a rapidly strengthening storm of hurricane-like caliber.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Who calling bombogenesis.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice, finally some decent snow.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Rainfall warning and high winds for Southwest Nova Scotia. Giving gusts up to 140 km along the coast, thats high for us. We have had snow off the water every day for the last week... 60 cm total.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Prime said:


> Rainfall warning and high winds for Southwest Nova Scotia. Giving gusts up to 140 km along the coast, thats high for us. We have had snow off the water every day for the last week... 60 cm total.


 so it's no longer calling for 25cm!?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

69ariens said:


> Who calling bombogenesis.


bombogenesis......who dat is ???


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Money_man said:


> so it's no longer calling for 25cm!?


giving 10 cm inland


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Prime said:


> giving 10 cm inland


Thurs forecast environment canada 5am
Cloudy. Rain at times heavy beginning in the morning except snow inland in the morning. Rainfall amount 30 to 40 mm except snowfall amount 10 cm inland. Wind east 20 km/h gusting to 40 increasing to 40 gusting to 70 in the morning then to 80 gusting to 100 except gusting to 140 along parts of the coast in the afternoon. High plus 5.

Thats Yarmouth county only. Digby count and up is looking for 25 cm before it changes to rain. Pretty fine line there. Might be right.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

69ariens said:


> Who calling bombogenesis.


Boston Globe among others.

We will see if this holds.

Snowfall totals all over the place now.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Prime said:


> bombogenesis......who dat is ???


 Bombogenesis is an ominous sounding term frequently used in the winter to describe powerful low pressure systems that intensify rapidly. 
The process of bombogenesis begins as cyclogenesis, meaning the development or strengthening of an area of low pressure or trough.:surprise:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

sounds fun i havent have any big snow yet.......ok N.E guys i want to see some videos of blowing some big snow.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The news loves to make every storm sound like the end of days. 

They seem to be talking about ~8" of snow around us. But high winds Thursday, with a high of 12F on Friday, and a high of 3F on Saturday. I saw something mention wind chills of -26F on Saturday. 

So, for around here, that's pretty ridiculously cold. And if there are power outages due to the snow & wind, that could be a real problem, quickly. Frozen pipes, dangerously-cold houses, etc. We've got the blower, and a generator, so hopefully we'll be OK. But without backup power, you could be in real trouble if the electricity went out for more than a few hours in those sorts of temperatures. 

I hope the storm doesn't cause significant problems for people!


----------



## alylea (Nov 21, 2017)

Weather geek here. Basically, the East coast will see the equivalent of a winter hurricane. I am 35 miles north of NYC, and I have highlighted what NOAA is saying to forecasters inside their site who are located in the NY Metro area. 

*Area Forecast Discussion
National Weather Service New York NY
951 AM EST Wed Jan 3 2018*

Operational models have already shifted about 50 miles closer to LI with track of low pressure by late Thursday than 24 hrs ago, with consensus track of a 955 to 960 mb low pressure system tracking over or just se of the 40/70 lat/lon benchmark. The exact phasing evolution will determine any additional forecast track adjustment, with GEFS/ECMWF/SREF still showing at least 150 miles of spread in members within 24-36 hrs. This range of potential shift would have significant implication on westward expanse of frontogenetically forced heavy snow banding, and strong to damaging wind fields with this intense low. In fact 06z NAM, has taken a significant shift westward from 00z with its frontogenetic forcing, showing potential for 1 ft+ snow across the entire area. For this reason, NHC will be doing a reconnaissance flight and several dropsondes this afternoon/evening off the Fl/SE US coast to better capture this phasing and convection latent heat release in the models.

For now, based on above and consensus 00z operational/ensemble track and uncertainty, expectation for snow to develop from S/SE to N/NW tonight as polar and southern stream jet energy phase. This will place the region under deep lift of right rear of 150 kt jet streak, with subtropical moisture being fed by cold conveyor into the region. Then as phasing shortwave energy and rapidly deepening low pressure move up the coast tonight, LI and SE/SC CT are expected to fall under strong low- mid level forcing late tonight into Thu afternoon. Heavy snow banding is typically under and just to the NW of that. Also potential for enhanced updraft/convection through CSI as indicated by negative epv above the frontogenetic forcing. SPC SREF/SPC HREF corroborate this through indicating a moderate to high potential for 1 per hour snowfall rates during this time, and possibly 2 inch per hour. Once again though, this banding could expand/shift westward by 50 or more miles, which is in the realm of QPF spread seen in GEFS and SREF, which have a reasonable range of 1/10 to 1 inch across NYC!

So overall, the probability for a light to moderate accumulating snowfall event for the entire area is high late tonight into Thu eve, with a heavy snowfall expected for much of LI and CT. Potential still exists for the entire region to see a moderate to heavy snow event.

A good middle of the road compromise for qpf with the track/banding uncertainty is staying close to GEFS/SREF/ECMWF ensemble means. This was blended in with WPC for consistency. This results in 1/2 to 1 inch qpf across LI/SE CT, 1/4th to ½ inch across NYC/NJ metro and SW CT, and up to 1/4 inch to the NW. Snow ratios are a bit tricky with strong omega in the saturated snow growth and eventually in the warmer riming saturated region, especially for eastern and coastal areas. So a blend of snow ratio algorithms and WPC was used that appear to capture this. This points towards a likelihood of 6 to 12 inch snowfall for E LI/SE CT, 4 to 7 inches westward to the Hudson River, and 1 to 4 inches to the NW. As mentioned, this remains a fluid situation based on model spread, with potential for these numbers to go down, but still seems more reasonable upwards based on model trends and mode of SREF/GEFS/ECMWF ensemble members compared to operational runs. This higher trend is reflected in latest WFO/WPC snow probs, with high probs of greater than 6 inches of snow across E LI/SE CT and low to moderate probs to Hudson River. A significant jump in the reasonable worse case has also been noted, with 1 in 10 chance of seeing more than 12-16 inches of snow across much of LI/CT, 8 to 12 inches of snow across NYC/NJ metro to Hudson River, and 4 to 8 inches N & W still in play. In fact, the 06z NAM has come in with 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 inches of liquid QPF for much of the region, which is within SREF ensemble spread.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

They are talking about 6-10" here in Suffolk County NY....


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am in an 8-12" band, being west of Boston. Looks like just south of Boston is going to get Jackpot amounts.

I have my 2 re-powered machines waiting to throw some decent snow. I'll see if I can get some videos . . .

My neighbor's single stage broke, so I'll let him use my Toro 521, if he wants. Also, new neighbors across the street that do not seem to have a snow blower. . . probably will help them out as well.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

8-14" here in Southern RI. Glad I serviced the blower last week...new plug, oil change, all lubed up. Started on first pull. Bring it on!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

snowfall warning in effect
rainfall warning in effect
wind warning in effect
storm surge warning in effect
.....everything else is ok !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I LOVE BIG BAD WEATHER!!!! especially raging blizzards. my best nights as a truck driver was driving thru blizzards over Donner Pass. Full chains and hauling ass ( even tho the speed limit was 35 ) with a bunch of other trucks so we wouldn't get stuck. 

I love bad weather as long as everyone gets out of it safely.

may buy a place in the Northeast so i can be part of it. it ain't doing anything on the west coast like last winter.

I'm originally from the Boston area. remember the blizzard of 78. good times.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Funny you mention that. I remember that year. Had these articles my parents saved for me. Found them just the other day. January and February Daily news...


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

all i can say is bring it on lol i do remember the blizzard of 78 too. my oldest daughter was due that very day and luckily for me she was 2 weeks late!!! i have tomorrow off so no worries at all.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Storm*

I'm just North Of Boston and we are in the 12 + inch zone. 
I am ready. plenty of fuel and the blower on the trickle charger. 
And my second use of my new Armour skids which changed the way the machine tracks completely.


----------



## ourkid2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

Come on.....sheesh. I think they're inventing crap now to stir everybody up. It's winter on the East coast. It's a storm.....nothing unusual, they come every year.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

_Winter Hurricane"?_ really? The media is so pathetically lame..

What defines a hurricane is sustained winds of 74mph or greater..
New England could see 30 to 50mph winds with this storm, which is mildly impressive, but nothing unusual for any storm any time of year..hardly worthy of the label "hurricane"..

And Boston is in line for a foot of snow...one..foot, *yawn*..
Thats nothing for Boston..

We already have a perfectly servicable word for this storm, "blizzard" is just fine and has been working for hundreds of years..But thats not good enough for the media hype machine..

In Western NY we have a word for a foot of snow..we call it "Thursday". 
New Englanders are just as winter hardy as we are..they see through this im sure..
Save the hype for Atlanta's 1-inch snowfalls, which really is the end of the world down there..

Scot


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> Funny you mention that. I remember that year. Had these articles my parents saved for me. Found them just the other day. January and February Daily news...


I recall that storm well. It took me 5 hrs to shovel my parents driveway in suburban northern Westchester. No one I knew had snowblowers then; there were enterprising teenagers....


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Bring it on*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Your on the wrong side of the force


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> _Winter Hurricane"?_ really? The media is so pathetically lame..
> 
> Scot


 Bombastiginationizing something or other Ha! 🧐

Must be one of them fancy meatier-o-logistical terms.

I’m with you. Blizzard or NorEaster is good enough.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nor-Easter.......

My favorite nitro funny car !!!

Well...... That's probably because I turn wrenches and do most of the fab & welding on it !!!

Took this pix on June, 20, 2013 when we had the car at the New England Nationals in Epping NH at New England Dragway.

Our Corvette Body










Our Trans Am Body


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

How do those cars do in the snow :grin:

Updated snow expectations for MA . . .








Another neighbor is away on business, so I'll be doing his driveway too. Should be plenty of SBF XXX videos for folks to watch


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Bombogenesis, Bombogenesis !!! :grin:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Funny you ask....

Here you go .....


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Big storm supposed to be coming and here I am with no impeller yet. Means I can't piece back together my blower. So unless they call this morning saying they got it off the shaft, I'll be watching my neighbour's snowblower.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Gotta hand it to the forecasters. They started out at 1-3 inches, now it's 17 inches. I'm guessing somewhere around a foot or so.

I'm just excited to see how this Simplicity eats snow, as compared to my 5-24 MTD. I think I'll have a big smile on.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jsup said:


> Gotta hand it to the forecasters. They started out at 1-3 inches, now it's 17 inches. I'm guessing somewhere around a foot or so.
> 
> I'm just excited to see how this Simplicity eats snow, as compared to my 5-24 MTD. I think I'll have a big smile on.


well that should give it a workout for sure. maybe take a video if you can? we all love blowing snow videos.

i am waiting for a big snow to shoot a video.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

I knew I was going to _*love*_ this forum. You guys have touched upon something that has become a growing pet peeve of mine.

I tend to agree with a lot of the posters here that this habit of renaming every significant weather event is pretty lame and very transparent.

The news media *LOVES* snowstorms, hurricanes, unusually hot weather, unusually cold weather etc. because it makes for easy news coverage compared to normal days when they have to do more work for a variety of stories. They also know that more people than usual will be tuning in to see what happens next. They know it, and so do their sponsors. They are there to make money, after all.

As one poster pointed out, referring to this storm as bombo-b/s -- or whatever-- is just an effort to make snowstorms, like we have always had before, sound like something scarier, rather than using terms like Nor' Easter or blizzard.

This recent cold snap we had in New England is no longer referred to as "an arctic blast" or "polar air" like we used to call it, when colder air is dragged further south by a shifting jet stream. Now it has to be the dreaded *"Polar Vortex"*.

You can also see this during tropical storm season.... It's not enough now just to give hurricanes female names. We now have to be politically correct and apply both genders. One wonders if there'll be a time when the PC police will require "gender fluid" names....:facepalm_zpsdj194qh.
But worse yet, we then started naming tropical storms, and later still, started giving names to tropical depressions. This gives people the impression that we are having more weather events than we used to, when statistically, the opposite is actually true. 

*What's next, are we going to start naming dark clouds? Man up people...it's just weather for cryin' out loud!*

Anyone who doubts the media is invested in creating panic over severe weather events, only needs to go to one of our local supermarkets right before a snowstorm, and find that all of the bread, milk, spring water, and batteries are already sold out, as though we will never be able to buy these things again......or at least not for another 48 hours! :banghead:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

unfreakinbelieable!!!!!!!!

out here on the west coast they are making it sound like world war 3 is coming!!!!!!

when we have 24 inches it barely makes the local paper. the hype is the new business generating model.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I filled the blower and generator tanks last night, then went to the gas station to refill my gas can. I was surprised to see that over half of the pumps were out of order, presumably they ran out of gas (a neighbor was there, and asked me if it was ok to put premium in his blower). I guess a lot of people had the same thought about getting gas. 

I will admit that my behavior (fill up right before the storm) is part of the problem, vs the solution. I should have thought of it a few days ago. But yeah, the reaction is not limited to just grocery stores. 

Hopefully the power stays on, especially in the really-cold weather Friday and Saturday. If not, at least our generator will run the furnace.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

11:30 am Been raining lightly with light winds for an hour and a half now. Game on. Looks like snow for us after midnight.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I just made a round trip to Wellesley and back. Wasn't bad going over, nobody on the roads. Within the past 1/2 hr., things have really started to pick up. Visibility is definitely down now, I can hardly see the house across the street. They've increased snow totals to 10" - 12" for a widespread area. Some areas to be closer to 18" :grin:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> well that should give it a workout for sure. maybe take a video if you can? we all love blowing snow videos.
> 
> i am waiting for a big snow to shoot a video.


It's SNOW-MA-GEDDEN!!!!

I suck at videos, we'll see how it goes. Last blower I had, had a cab. This time I bought some cheap "fog free" ski goggles, and one of those black ANTIFA hats that only show your eyes, we'll see how it does in light snow, this is the WORST kind of snow, as it blows all over the place. 

Looking outside it's coming down pretty hard, and has been for a bit, there's bare spots on the driveway and sidewalk. So I think it's going to be very light with steep snow drifts. 

I have to do 3 houses, mine, my sisters, and my dads.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

All rain so far at my location, wind is starting to howl.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

*Snow Crust*

I'm in Connecticut, watching the impressive storm and wondering when I should get started after it stops. Winds of 25+ mph are expected with gusts substantially higher so I'm considering waiting until tomorrow morning when the wind diminishes.

My concern is for snow crusting which could make my work quite difficult. Does anyone have a sense as to how long it takes for a snow crust to develop?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

It has to warm up first. Snow isn't going to curst if it stays this cold.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't wait for a storm of this scope to end before going out. The drifting is going to be noteable this time. I'm planning on quik clean ups at 2PM and then maybe around 6PM. I'm certain I'll have another waiting for me tomorrow AM after the town is finished with their dirty work...


----------



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bimbogenisis...It's cold, but it's a dry cold...


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Nothing but rain in Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

When you look out the window and see the wind/ snow drifts , the wind does look wicked.
When you are out in the elements, it does not seem as bad though...and maybe physcologically, you're blowing snow, so its expected :t09015:

Just walked in about 45 minutes ago. When I looked out the window to look at how well of a job I did, the wind looks much harsher than it is. Perception I suppose. Going to do another pass later on tonight


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It's like running my snow blower through fresh cement....... Has NOT clogged at all but the EOD is really lugging down the 10hp, Feeling bad for those with smaller machines because this snow is HEAVY in my area. Well taking a break for some hot chocolate with a little peppermint additive.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys are so so lucky my Toro has sat with no snow to blow for 5 days now.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I just got back in from 2.25hrs of effort. Had some assist from my son. I always let him have first choice of which machine to run and he always picks the SHO and leaves the single stage to me lain: He's far from mastering the machine and technique, but it gave me the chance to see just how far the SHO can throw light snow, and it's far! Some parts of the drive have ice patches from previous storms, and that really slowed him down.


Snow is very light today - - somewhat of a rarity for us. The single stage Ariens is a monster in the dry snow. I could tackle drifts that were well over the top of the little bucket. Great machine.


The SHO can suck with the best of them in terms of fuel consumption. That tank is simply too small.


Hard to say how much snow. I'm sure there's a foot so far. We've got big wind and some drifts that are close to 3'. Other areas, like the top of the table in the back yard, have no snow accumulation. I can see the end of the storm is just off coastal VA so we have quite a way to go.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Dauntae....I'm with you man...Lakeville is wet and heavy as it comes. I fired up the Chondra St824 and it was taxed, but game! Tomorrow I want to hit the shop area with the 10 hp 32....can't wait!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

*just got done blowing . Big East coast storm*

dropped about 6". The Old Honda and new Toro banged out the whole neighborhood(about 1500' sidewalk and 6 driveways. Never stalled once, either of em. Even busting thru the end of driveway plow piles. I did have an issue with the honda. The governor did not work on first start up and she revved too high. Shut her down, sprayed the carb linkage with wd40 and it worked fine. The Toro started on the first pull after sitting 1.5 years . Amazing machine. This picture was 2 weeks ago


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you survived????

should geta t-shirt.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't gone out yet, hoping to let the snow (and ideally the wind!) stop first. I'm sure there's drifting, as our wind has picked up in the last few hours. Even if I wait until 8 or so tonight, there will probably be something more needed in the morning. 

For those in the wet-snow areas, I hope you can get everything cleaned up before it freezes solid tomorrow! We've been below freezing all day, which is good for keeping it all as dry snow. But I still have a layer of ice on most of the driveway from the Christmas storm (we were traveling), so that will make things more interesting.


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am in coastal CT, and I think we had around 1 foot of snowfall, and it has been windy, with a lot of drifts. The snow seems dry, but where it has blown & packed, it seems really dense & heavy, so the weight of it reminded me a little of wet snow, almost as dense as that.
The snow blower (2008 Ariens 624E) had to work hard in the drifts at at the end of the driveway, especially when I went into some of the end-of-driveway stuff that was a bit taller than the front opening height.
And 1 thing to watch if you go in to tall drifts (from experience) - that can dislodge the cleanout brush that is on top of the bucket, so I removed that first. One time, that came off & fell into the path and was chopped into 2 pieces.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Just stopped snowing.*

Going out now. Looks like 6-8inches. Here in western Ct. Seem the drifts are going to be a bit. Of A pain.
Funny the last prediction was 12 inches. Nite blowing then a nice brewsky :surprise::wink2:


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

Just got in from doing a first pass at 12", this was my first big storm for my 32" 10K series Ariens. The carb has been acting up, but WOOF it did not run well at all! And when it did run well, the engine definetly bogged down (8 hp). Linkage wouldn't shift out of 4th so it was a lot of stop and go, and I realized my scraper should be replaced - felt like it would ride up as well. The whole storm made me think of new projects to do for it in the spring, most likely a repower 

I'll still take a fixer upper old 32" machine vs. dropping over $1K for a new 32" unit.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Zero snow here, all rain so far. The wind is over the top, news saying gusts to 170kmph in spots. Power is out with restoration time looking like late sunday. Not all bad tho, new genset started on two pulls, heat is on, and watching hockey. Hopefully we can find a gas station that has power tomorrow to keep the genny running.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Biketrax said:


> Going out now. Looks like 6-8inches. Here in western Ct. Seem the drifts are going to be a bit. Of A pain.
> Funny the last prediction was 12 inches. Nite blowing then a nice brewsky :surprise::wink2:


Brewski....good idea...brb.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I was thinking of flying east to look at a big project between Philly and Baltimore. Glad I didn't make immediate plans. Maybe sometime next week after the airports and roads open again.


Meanwhile -- cold but no snow yet here.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I just merged NJhonda's thread with this thread.
Thanks,
Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

WalkThisWhey, that sucks, sorry the machine was having trouble. Wow, a 32" bucket sounds like a lot for an 8hp engine. Mine is 24" with 10hp, kinda the opposite approach. Yours would sure clean a lot faster than mine in smaller storms, though! 

nwcove, good luck! Are you going to be getting the cold weather that's arriving in New England tomorrow? I sure hope your power is back on by then, or that you can at least keep a fuel supply!! That's quite a long predicted outage, at least for around here. Gusts of 170kmph, wow, that's 105mph in real numbers!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Plows showed up so I went out and I finished doing just my driveway about an hour ago. Estimates are a 12"+, but considering the wind (NW 30-40 kts.) it is hard to tell. Snow is supposed to be winding down later this evening. The auger/wheel drive interlock was sticky (auger paddle would not stay engaged with the drive wheels) but a little WD-40 took care of that. BTW, in case you didn't know and want to impress chicks at parties, "WD" stands for "water displacement."


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We got about 12" of snow Acton/Concord area. I did the driveway for 2 neighbors, and loaned out the Toro 521 to a third neighbor who was blower-less. I don't think he has done any snowblowing before . . . took him a while to get the hang of it.

A forth neighbor just got a new snowblower (single stage) and it seemed to crap out on its first use. Not sure why they got (another) single stage machine after their prior one seemed to be fairly useless and problematic. I think they'll be borrowing the 521 at the next storm.

I posted some action videos on my re-powering thread, for those interested. :smile2:


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Just got through reading that repower thread Ted. Very impressive. That machine is now a beast. I am also a fan of those 521/3521s. They are great machines for the size. If I downsized to a smaller driveway etc., I'd go back to one, repowered with a Predator.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Just finished clearing. Took maybe an hour and a half. The snow here was fairly light, but there was a lot of it (edit: updated totals seem to show 13-14"). Some drifts were fairly deep. 

The wind was really moving, so I was all bundled up, and it sometimes limited in which directions I could blow. But the machine did great. Plenty of power, the limitation was more often how much snow it could process and fling. 

If I went too fast, the snow would spill beyond the side of the bucket, into the area I just cleared. At first I was slowing down to 2nd gear to avoid this. Then I realized it's quicker to go in 3rd or maybe even 4th, and let it spill over the side. Then I went back and cleared up those rows, zipping along in 6th gear. It also gave me 2 passes, to maybe help skim up a little more snow, including some of what the wind had blown around. 

I don't think a belt is slipping or anything. And this is only a 24" bucket, so I have to imagine that machines of my series, with wider buckets, might exhibit more of this overflow at the same ground speed, since they'd be using the same impeller.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Was out playing for about 3 1/2 hours, Decided this stuff is WAY to heavy for my 76 yr old neighbor to try and clear so did most of his driveway and side walk then a newer neighbor came over saying his new SB he just got last winter won't start ...... He wanted new and not a used one from me so he got a Troy Bilt 2410 and it doesn't seem to have a fuel shutoff and apparently has been sitting with that tank of gas since last winter (face palm) Best part is you DON'T wait until the middle of the storm to see if it starts the first time of the season LOL Anyhow he has a small drive so I helped him out and cleared his drive and will be doing some service on his machine in the next few days. He IS a nice guy and his little girl is a doll so I'll be nice and help him out.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was out there with the Bolens 824A today because it has the headlight and a very clean-running Tecumseh.

I ended up clearing my driveway and also my elderly neighbor's driveway across the street... and as I was planning to wrap up, I got a call from my inlaws about their snowblower not starting... so I loaded up the Bolens on the Harbor Freight cargo carrier and went to work on their driveway.

Even the sloped driveway and the EOD stuff was no match for the Bolens equipped with tire chains and the tall chute.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Struggled with my machine (toro 826le) on Christmas morning. It was the first real use since last season. I suspect a partially gunked up carb, or old gas. Started it last night and it ran rough but got it to idle without being bitchy half choked. Today it ran great under load with new gas, sucking down mass amounts of it. Probably due to a 16" pack, full bucket. The Tecumseh's still a beast.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yarmouth NS We got 28 mm rain winds peaked at 90Km have trace amounts of snow this am with dropping temps. We got nothing near the forecast winds to gusts of 140 and thats fine by me. Overall wind damage appears to be minimal. Just a windy rain day and night with winds and light snow next couple days.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Just got done cleaning it up. We got between 12-18" depending on where you are. My old '98 Toro 3000 2 stroke did a good job, you just had to slow down and let it work at its own pace. Time to mix up some more 2 stroke fuel. I got a gallon of Pennzoil 100% Syn 2 strok oil and once it warms up no smoke....


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I really like my Toro CCR3000, Just like its older brother it has never failed me. It works really well and I baby it of course using my space heater to warm it up and It barely take one full pull to start it. I have to mix up a new gallon of 25 to one fuel today too.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

leonz said:


> I really like my Toro CCR3000, Just like its older brother it has never failed me. It works really well and I baby it of course using my space heater to warm it up and It barely take one full pull to start it. I have to mix up a new gallon of 25 to one fuel today too.


What space heater do you use? I store my blower in a vinyl shed and I think it'd be nice to baby it as well.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Mine stays in my garage. Never gets below +5°c in there so the unit starts easily everytime. I'm really impressed that my Briggs starts up first pull after it's summer storage.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

16 inches plus up to 5 foot drifts at my house. I opened up the garage door and had 8 inches of daylight. Need to install snow fencing so my driveway (in between two 5 foot walls) doesn't keep filling up like a swimming pool!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would not heat the CCR3000 in the hoop shed if that is what you have to store it in. I pull my heater out of the garage and park it about 5 feet away from the exhaust side of the CCR3000 and turn it on and walk away for 10 minutes and then come back and turn the key to the on position open the choke fully push the primer 2 and after one or two short pulls it fires right up. I push the choke in and let run for 5 minutes to warm up and then I use it. 


I have a Duraheat multifuel 125,000 BTU torpedo heater. 

I went out to the garage to look at the fuel ratings and I can burn diesel fuel, K1 kerosene, JP1,2,3,4 and 5 as well as light heating fuel oil.

Like my original torpedo heater that I bought in 1994 it has a long igniter type spark plug to fire up the fuel stream that is blown into the combustion chamber. 

It will heat it up really well and also melt all the ice and snow off of it to prevent freezing up the paddle and drying out the engine compartment.

I use it every day to warm up the truck for a half an hour or more before I start it and the JD junk when its working. 

When I had my firewood processor I used it to warm up the honda engine and hydraulic oil tank for an hour every day before I started it up as it had a 25 gallon hydraulic oil tank and it always operated much better. 

What ever you decide avoid the propane fired units unless you have a warm area to store the heater in as the regulators will freeze up and the heater will not work very well at all if you store them in a cold garage(been there, done that-switched back to a kerosene space heater.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

For those Toros; they were designed for a 50:1 gas/oil ratio and Toro recommended TCW-3 oil. This is a bit different than the normal 2 stroke oil for air cooled engines. The reason why is tha snow blowers run cooler and at significantly lower revs than typical 2 stroke leaf blowers weed wackers and chain saws. Using the TCW-3 will result in less deposits on piston rings and intake/exhaust ports . 25:1 is way too rich...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I guess Hurricanes really do happen oot there on the east coast in January.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> WalkThisWhey, that sucks, sorry the machine was having trouble. Wow, a 32" bucket sounds like a lot for an 8hp engine. Mine is 24" with 10hp, kinda the opposite approach. Yours would sure clean a lot faster than mine in smaller storms, though!
> 
> nwcove, good luck! Are you going to be getting the cold weather that's arriving in New England tomorrow? I sure hope your power is back on by then, or that you can at least keep a fuel supply!! That's quite a long predicted outage, at least for around here. Gusts of 170kmph, wow, that's 105mph in real numbers!


power is back on ahead of schedule ! quite a bit of storm damage in my area . now the cold is setting back in.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Money_man said:


> Mine stays in my garage. Never gets below +5°c in there so the unit starts easily everytime. I'm really impressed that my Briggs starts up first pull after it's summer storage.


Don't be too impressed, most will start up the first pull if choked and primed right. But it is nice to have confidence in our machines, eh?


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Just a trace to one inch here in Sandwich, I couldn't be bothered firing up my Honda. Lots of flooding near the water, and the Sandwich boardwalk got wiped out again, status quo.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Not much by me 10 or so miles south of Lake Ontario. It was mainly lake snow along with the cold in Rochester. Apparently north of me got it good.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Clipperskipper,

Is Sandwich, Ma. where the cars were frozen in place with 2 plus feet of ice on the streets when the water came in?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Dealt with 12"+ here at work in Bedford and home, used an old HS828W that performed like a champ, at home it was a breeze but at work I had to shave/chew through compacted snow banks left by the plow guy, the issue I usually have is the sides of the auger housing not letting the augers get to the bank and chew through it, I just have to force the machine into the bank initially till the augers bite.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

North West New Jersey only 4 to 6 light snow. Went to Atlantic City Friday morning, 130 miles southeast from me. They got 10 to 12 inches. Typical city plowing. Main streets done. Secondary roads got one pass at the most. Kudos to NJ parkway and NJ state snow removal. Parkway, 287 clean as a whistle Friday morning. By Friday afternoon shoulders were clear as well.


----------

